# Debate Getting Closer.  Biden Trying to Drop Out



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Look for a variety of excuses over the next 2 weeks from Democrats coming up with anything they can to yank Joe Biden out of the 1st debate this month.  They will propose a variety of alterations to the debate (all favoring Biden), causing Trump to voice opposition to, and then try to use that as an excuse fir Biden to withdraw from the debate entirely.

As for what they may come up with, on suggestion is to have fact-check crawler on the bottom of our TV screens, from a leftist media, such as PolitiFact or CNN.  Trump could counter by saying let's have it done by Newsmax or OAN.









						Biden is Setting Up the Conditions for Dropping Out of Debates
					

Did he make it a condition of him debating?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2020)

Trump is already whining about the moderators

What?  no Hannity?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is already whining about the moderators


Nah. Chris and Don are old pals.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is already whining about the moderators
> 
> What?  no Hannity?




How about Alex Jones for the conservatives, Trump's former tenant Keith Olbermann for the liberals?


----------



## Arresmillao (Sep 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is already whining about the moderators
> 
> What?  no Hannity?





ha ha ha, good one, Chris Wallace way to objective for the pussygrabber...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't think it's possible to have a "debate" with Biden, any more than one could debate a 3 year old.

The only difference is that the 3 year old would be honest, and more coherent


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 6, 2020)

Will Vegas offer an over/under bet for how many times Biden says "Look, c'mon man!"


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 6, 2020)

If Biden refuses to debate his campaign would be immediately over....it may already be over....but he will lose blue states if he doesn't debate and tell people what his agenda is....


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is already whining about the moderators
> 
> What?  no Hannity?


Biden wants the questions to be asked by 10 year old girls.


----------



## Arresmillao (Sep 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I don't think it's possible to have a "debate" with Biden, any more than one could debate a 3 year old.
> 
> The only difference is that the 3 year old would be honest, and more coherent




*Biden will be fine, he will be debating the stupidest and most incoherent in history in pussygrabber...*


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I don't think it's possible to have a "debate" with Biden, any more than one could debate a 3 year old.
> 
> The only difference is that the 3 year old would be honest, and more coherent


And be sniffed by Biden.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 6, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> *Biden will be fine, he will be debating the stupidest and most incoherent in history in pussygrabber...*



I say you couldn't be more wrong.
Wanna put your money where your mouth is ????


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 6, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> If Biden refuses to debate his campaign would be immediately over....it may already be over....but he will lose blue states if he doesn't debate and tell people what his agenda is....



Kinda.

If you think about the notion that no one in their right mind will be voting FOR Biden......
Instead, they will only be voting AGAINST Trump.

In that context, Biden doesn't have to debate at all.  They would vote for Hitler sight-unseen if it meant defeating Trump.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Look for a variety of excuses over the next 2 weeks from Democrats coming up with anything they can to yank Joe Biden out of the 1st debate this month.  They will propose a variety of alterations to the debate (all favoring Biden), causing Trump to voice opposition to, and then try to use that as an excuse fir Biden to withdraw from the debate entirely.
> 
> As for what they may come up with, on suggestion is to have fact-check crawler on the bottom of our TV screens, from a leftist media, such as PolitiFact or CNN.  Trump could counter by saying let's have it done by Newsmax or OAN.
> 
> ...


Your OP says that Biden is trying to drop out but the only evidence you’ve shown is an article that quoted Biden saying that he is looking forward to the debate and that he wants there to be a live fact check so Trump gets called out on his lies. That’s a big Fail on this thread


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden refuses to debate his campaign would be immediately over....it may already be over....but he will lose blue states if he doesn't debate and tell people what his agenda is....
> ...


You have a point. The votes are pretty much baked in the cake. The Anti Trump movement is fierce so Biden really doesn’t need to do too much


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden refuses to debate his campaign would be immediately over....it may already be over....but he will lose blue states if he doesn't debate and tell people what his agenda is....
> ...


I just spent 2 weeks traveling literally all over the following 5 Towns in Nassau County...
2 Biden signs in Levittown
2 Biden sign in East Meadow
No Biden signs in Westbury

No Biden signs in Hempstead (Hood)
No Biden signs in Uniondale (Hood)
No Biden signs in Roosevelt (Hood)


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The poorer sections Of LA
The poorer sections Of Detroit
The poorer sections of NYC.

And after their stores were destroyed...perhaps they won't vote for Silent Biden.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is already whining about the moderators
> ...


Trump is the one who raped a 13 year old


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> > *Biden will be fine, he will be debating the stupidest and most incoherent in history in pussygrabber...*
> ...



Already offered on another thread to leave this place for a year if Trump wins the election. Wanna take me up on it? Biden wins you're gone for a year. Trump does, I am.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Biden isn’t hidin or silent. He has a much better plan to address the violence than Trump


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



M'eh. Indeependent love pussy grabbers.


----------



## WTF19 (Sep 6, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is already whining about the moderators
> ...


what about the little girl molester---BEIJING joe?   just saying


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden isn’t hidin or silent. He has a much better plan to address the violence than Trump



No thanks.
I prefer US police to Bidens UN brownshirts


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Is *this* the post that gets your Significant Other in the mood?


----------



## WTF19 (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


boy,  thats a hell of a plan.   what was it again?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 6, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Speaking of pussies....


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You haven't been watching Biden; I have.
The man can barely keep coherent for 30 seconds.


----------



## WTF19 (Sep 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


wheres your link---troll


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


His *Significant Other* is the only Link he's concerned with.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden isn’t hidin or silent. He has a much better plan to address the violence than Trump
> ...


Good, so do I


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 6, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> wheres your link---troll



Good luck with that.
He's this forums most prolific TROLL with over 200,000 worthless posts 
with the sole intent of agitation and provocation.


----------



## WTF19 (Sep 6, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's possible to have a "debate" with Biden, any more than one could debate a 3 year old.
> ...


litle girl molestor, or a pussy grabber?   i take the latter,  BEIJING joe took the first---wake the fuck up retard


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


That’s a weak talking point based on cherry picked gaffs. Want me to post a gaff compilation of Trump? I’ve seen a bunch that make him sound like a bumbling idiot living in a Yosemite cave.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I watch entire speeches and interviews; I detest cherry picking for *any *politician.
But you already knew that from our numerous discussion.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Biden will actually address the issues causing thousands of people to protest in the streets. Trump is completely ignoring those issues and thinks that fear and arrests are actually going to solve it. All that tactic does is make it worse.


----------



## WTF19 (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


your president--TRUMP--wanted to end the demoncrats peaceful protests,  but --no---cant do that in demoncrat districts...oh my that would be the easy solution...get the picture yet dick?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I watch his speeches too. Biden is boring, his brain moves faster than his mouth and he gaffs a bunch, he isn’t a showman like Trump. But when Biden gets to do the 1 on 1 and the intimate stuff that’s where he shines. I’m ready for boring, I’m ready for relationships to get repaired. I’m tired of the show, the lies, the bull shit and the petty divisive attacks that we are currently dealing with. Easy vote for Biden


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Hmmm...spoiled brat, self-hating White kids, some of whom I *personally *know, trained like Pavlov's dogs to feel guilty that so many White have advanced degrees and can afford to live in 3+ million dollar apartments in NYC.
Are you *that* stupid?


----------



## Desperado (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Look for a variety of excuses over the next 2 weeks from Democrats coming up with anything they can to yank Joe Biden out of the 1st debate this month.  They will propose a variety of alterations to the debate (all favoring Biden), causing Trump to voice opposition to, and then try to use that as an excuse fir Biden to withdraw from the debate entirely.
> 
> As for what they may come up with, on suggestion is to have fact-check crawler on the bottom of our TV screens, from a leftist media, such as PolitiFact or CNN.  Trump could counter by saying let's have it done by Newsmax or OAN.
> 
> ...


Just before the debate Biden he will test positive for the wuhan flu and will have to quarantine  himself for 2 weeks there by missing the debate


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden will actually address the issues causing thousands of people to protest in the streets. Trump is completely ignoring those issues and thinks that fear and arrests are actually going to solve it. All that tactic does is make it worse.


*
More Mental Illness on display*


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Look for a variety of excuses over the next 2 weeks from Democrats coming up with anything they can to yank Joe Biden out of the 1st debate this month.  They will propose a variety of alterations to the debate (all favoring Biden), causing Trump to voice opposition to, and then try to use that as an excuse fir Biden to withdraw from the debate entirely.
> 
> As for what they may come up with, on suggestion is to have fact-check crawler on the bottom of our TV screens, from a leftist media, such as PolitiFact or CNN.  Trump could counter by saying let's have it done by Newsmax or OAN.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it's Trump that's bucking for the excuse to take his ball and say, "Waaaah!!, It's not fair, I can't walk up behind him and intimidate him".
I give Biden 20 minutes before he makes Trump look like an idiot debating policy.

Wagers anyone??


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Biden...30+ years in Congress and zero done.
Biden...After 2 weeks of gaffs, Obama tells Dopey Joe to go away for 2 years minus 2 weeks.
We got here a *real* winner!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Look for a variety of excuses over the next 2 weeks from Democrats coming up with anything they can to yank Joe Biden out of the 1st debate this month.  They will propose a variety of alterations to the debate (all favoring Biden), causing Trump to voice opposition to, and then try to use that as an excuse fir Biden to withdraw from the debate entirely.
> ...


How many entire Biden speeches have you watched?
How many entire Trump speeches have you watched?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 6, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> ha ha ha, good one, Chris Wallace way to objective for the pussygrabber...



That's why Biden is afraid to sit for an interview.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...


Best way to end it is to resolve the issues being protested. Forcing them to silence just makes the issues fester and grow and then they get louder.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...


Apparently I am... care to explain what I’m missing?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Quite a few of both. Trump comes off as a moron and prone to gaffes. Biden comes off as believable and prone to gaffes.
If it's a choice between the lesser of two evils, it's not even a debate. Biden by a landslide.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I think he is going to win and I think he did plenty during his time in the senate. Obama didn’t pick him to be VP because he was incompetent


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Wow!  I just described the overwhelming majority of the protesters and you can't comprehend what I posted?
Are you *that* stupid?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You *think* he did *plenty* during his time in the senate?
Do *elaborate* as you have this thing called the *Internet*.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Sure, puppy.
You came away thinking Biden has the slightest clue about how to improve the US when he gave a speech about a month ago explicitly stating he couldn't.
You've watched Trump on Hannity or Steve Hilton when he wasn't being attacked?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


There are a bunch of these... good stuff


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What has Biden accomplished in 30+ years.
We both know he's accomplished nothing and that's why your dodging the question.

Trump has accomplished loads.

Go, Grasshopper, look it up as you're always trying to come off as erudite.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Oh interesting... so you dont think the black community by and large has a active hand and interest in what’s being protested? And you’re calling me stupid?! Haha


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You just keep telling yourself that. I've listened to Trump when he's called in to Fox and Friends a few times. High camp and lots of fun. A couple of times, they
had to kick his ass off. The guy riffs. That's what he does. Nothing he says is thought out, measured, or even considered. He says what comes into his brain at the moment. 
That's fine if your doing a reality show. Unacceptable if you are President.

You can beat this Biden is senile shit into the ground as hard as you would like, snowflake. It ain't sticking except with you alt-right lemmings.
Biden might be gaffe prone. But he exudes compassion and leadership. Head and shoulders above the abortion that sits in the White House now.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The Black community in Nassau County and many other areas is working and earning a living.
You can blame Ronald Reagan, Patrick Moynahan and *Joe Biden* for 30+ years of legislation that has caused Black poverty.
You *cannot* blame Trump.

But, go ahead and be a phony.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting you're a liar.
I watch Trump all the time on Fox and he's never gone bonkers.
When he's being pressed by the rest of the media he goes off at warp speed.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 6, 2020)

I find it interesting that those on the right keep saying that Biden will find some excuse to get out of the debates, when he has clearly and repeatedly said that he's looking forward to debating Trump.

Conservative wishful thinking I guess.  They know Trump will get slaughtered in a debate with Biden.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 6, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> I find it interesting that those on the right keep saying that Biden will find some excuse to get out of the debates, when he has clearly and repeatedly said that he's looking forward to debating Trump.
> 
> Conservative wishful thinking I guess.  They know Trump will get slaughtered in a debate with Biden.



*he has clearly and repeatedly said that he's looking forward to debating Trump. *

And then he clearly said, "end of quote".


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I find it interesting that those on the right keep saying that Biden will find some excuse to get out of the debates, when he has clearly and repeatedly said that he's looking forward to debating Trump.
> ...


*YES*!
That was *BEAUTIFUL*!

"End Of Post".


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I think his greatest accomplishment while in Congress was the Violence against Women act. His time there has fostered many relationships on both sides of the aisle making him Well suited to unify members of both parties and actually get some things done. While VP he played a big part in working with congress to pass agenda items.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I blame Trump for poorly handling COVID and poorly handling the racial issues causing unrest in the streets


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Look again...everything he sponsored failed to become legislation.
You are grasping at straws.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Hmm..didn't use the word bonkers...check. You seem to have an issue grasping the point here for some reason.
I said he riffs. Which he does. And it often leads to his gaffes...and his rants...and his touting conspiracy theories...and his meandering endlessly until
the hosts have to remind him that he is President and has more important things to do. 

Hell, when he's on Fox, he's thrown softballs. He isn't a varsity athlete by any stretch of the imagination but even Trump with all his gaffes
can hit those out of the park. But when he's pinned down by a legitimate member of the media. When he has to answer a question with
tact and deft, he's out of his league. It just isn't in him. So he lashes out and runs back to base.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Do you blame Trump for Global COVID.
How *exactly* did Trump cause unrest in the streets when almost everybody was employed?
You are embarrassing yourself.

Just admit you want the *Party of Handouts* to win.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 6, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> If Biden refuses to debate his campaign would be immediately over....it may already be over....but he will lose blue states if he doesn't debate and tell people what his agenda is....


I think he might lose some swing States, but he could eat a baby on live t.v. and still win California.

Just look at at the leftists in this forum for examples of media brainwashed idiots.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 6, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I find it interesting that those on the right keep saying that Biden will find some excuse to get out of the debates, when he has clearly and repeatedly said that he's looking forward to debating Trump.
> ...



And? If this is what you're hanging Trump's hopes on, he's in serious trouble.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


When Trump is on Fox, he's allowed to speak.
Unlike you, I follow politics on a daily basis across all the news Apps on my phone.
Every App from AP to BBC to ABC to Fox, etc...
All you follow is the DailyKOS.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Tell us something on which Trump has been *pinned* down.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You’re wrong. I just named the violence against women act. Did that fail? No.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 6, 2020)

Biden sighting


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Wow!
One piece of legislation.
Not bad for someone making 170K/year for 30+ years.
I wish I could get away with that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No I don’t blame Trump for global COVID. I blame him for botching how we handled it in this country. I also never said that Trump cause unrest in the streets. A cop killing Floyd plus an ugly history of abuse of power against blacks caused it. Trump hasn’t addressed that once. He has actually fought against their causes and that only  inflameS the issues. Biden will at least address what’s going on


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Cool...now tell me who's responsible for legislation that causes Black unemployment...
Off-shoring
Trespassers
Business Visas

All the things you love that cause Black Unemployment


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Trump does not have the authority to command Governors.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


One that I named after you said that EVERYTHING he did failed. He was part of plenty of others but I’m not going to play the “one more one more” game with you. You were wrong


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 6, 2020)

Tell us something on which Trump has been *pinned* down.
[/QUOTE]

Too many to relate. But this one will piss you off. Several White House reporters attempted to nail down his position on this and get him to condemn them..buuuuut....








						Why Can’t Trump Just Condemn Nazis?
					

In marking the one-year anniversary of a white-supremacist rally in Charlottesville, the president again fails to differentiate between bigots and those who oppose them.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Don't get picky with me to try and mask the fact that Joe Biden is as responsible for Black Unemployment as any R.
The guy didn't even write the legislation (none of them do; their staff writes it).

Just admit you want the *Party of Welfare* in the Oval Office.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


In my mind Black unemployment is a result primarily of poor education, high poverty, broken families, criminal culture and justice system and the after effects of generations of systemic racism that held them down from slavery through Jim Crow.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Tell us something on which Trump has been *pinned* down.



Too many to relate. But this one will piss you off. Several White House reporters attempted to nail down his position on this and get him to condemn them..buuuuut....








						Why Can’t Trump Just Condemn Nazis?
					

In marking the one-year anniversary of a white-supremacist rally in Charlottesville, the president again fails to differentiate between bigots and those who oppose them.




					www.theatlantic.com
				



[/QUOTE]
He did...........he called Antifa and BLM terrorists............spot on to me.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Tell us something on which Trump has been *pinned* down.



Too many to relate. But this one will piss you off. Several White House reporters attempted to nail down his position on this and get him to condemn them..buuuuut....








						Why Can’t Trump Just Condemn Nazis?
					

In marking the one-year anniversary of a white-supremacist rally in Charlottesville, the president again fails to differentiate between bigots and those who oppose them.




					www.theatlantic.com
				



[/QUOTE]
Wow!
That happened when he was in office for less than 2 weeks.
Let's see...that was 3+ years ago and you can't pull that out of your ass and toss it away?
In the meanwhile, Joe Biden has passed legislation to render Blacks unemployed.
You're just another loser who thinks Blacks are lazy and stupid and need welfare.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Trump controls his own messaging and is arguably the most influential person in the world. He has been downplaying, lying about and acting out against his own teams safety recommendations while far too many Americans follow suit and now we see this virus still out of control and 1000s a day are still dying. He owns that, you can’t spin it


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That is part of it but apparently you know zip about the laws in effect prior to Reagan that guaranteed good careers for Blacks.
Reagan bribed every Blue & Red Senator and Congress Person and threw those laws into the garbage bin.
So tell me Joe Biden gives a shit about Blacks when he has spent the last 30 years since Reagan voting to keep Black unemployed.
I'm getting tired of you dodging the core issue that Biden is a piece of shit and you want welfare.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


There are no safety recommendations; I don't know one hard scientists who knows a damn thing about COVID.
Even the Black scientists and Biden don't know a damn thing about COVID.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


BS............More Fear mongering from assholes trying to destroy this country..........

Never before has this country CLOSED for a stinking bug...........Globalist have a hard on for fucking every small business in the world with no vasoline.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Liberals and neo-Cons...Both full of shit.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


In a perfect world I’d like to see a smart and honest business man running the country not a fraud like Trump. We need somebody who can be fiscally responsible and cut the beaurocratic waste our government produces while paying proper attention to humanitarian, environmental and social issues.
Policy wise Joe is not my ideal candidate but he is a hell of a lot better than Trump to sit in the White House. I’ll give him 4 years and then hope for a respectable replacement


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Look for a variety of excuses over the next 2 weeks from Democrats coming up with anything they can to yank Joe Biden out of the 1st debate this month.  They will propose a variety of alterations to the debate (all favoring Biden), causing Trump to voice opposition to, and then try to use that as an excuse fir Biden to withdraw from the debate entirely.
> 
> As for what they may come up with, on suggestion is to have fact-check crawler on the bottom of our TV screens, from a leftist media, such as PolitiFact or CNN.  Trump could counter by saying let's have it done by Newsmax or OAN.
> 
> ...



Wanna wager? If Biden doesn't show for the first debate, I will delete my account here. If he does, you do the same. 

Are you in?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I'm sure you voted for the neo-Con pig Romney...*NOT*!
I'm done with your bullshit for now.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Look for a variety of excuses over the next 2 weeks from Democrats coming up with anything they can to yank Joe Biden out of the 1st debate this month.  They will propose a variety of alterations to the debate (all favoring Biden), causing Trump to voice opposition to, and then try to use that as an excuse fir Biden to withdraw from the debate entirely.
> ...


What do you have to lose?
You show up for 5 minutes once a month.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I know if we had done a proper lock down in March/April we would have much much less body bags. You can’t catch it if you’re not exposed. You reduce exposure by keeping a distance, wearing a mask when around others and Washing your hands. It’s not rocket science


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Establishment is full of shit..........and my point stands.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 6, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
Wow!
That happened when he was in office for less than 2 weeks.
Let's see...that was 3+ years ago and you can't pull that out of your ass and toss it away?
In the meanwhile, Joe Biden has passed legislation to render Blacks unemployed.
You're just another loser who thinks Blacks are lazy and stupid and need welfare.
[/QUOTE]

Hate to tell you snowflake but Charlottesville happened in August of 2017. A full 8 months after he took office. You asked for an example and I gave it to you.
A more recent one was his refusal to condemn that white supremist who went creating his own vigilante moment against protesters...and yes, they were chasing
the little asshole because he antagonized them.

As far as your definition of blacks, no one on the left is saying anything of the sort. But I know plenty of Trump supporters who think this way.
Trump can't answer the tough questions. And in two weeks, you're going to watch him get his ass handed to him.
Mark this post, will you?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow!
That happened when he was in office for less than 2 weeks.
Let's see...that was 3+ years ago and you can't pull that out of your ass and toss it away?
In the meanwhile, Joe Biden has passed legislation to render Blacks unemployed.
You're just another loser who thinks Blacks are lazy and stupid and need welfare.
[/QUOTE]

Hate to tell you snowflake but Charlottesville happened in August of 2017. A full 8 months after he took office. You asked for an example and I gave it to you.
A more recent one was his refusal to condemn that white supremist who went creating his own vigilante moment against protesters...and yes, they were chasing
the little asshole because he antagonized them.

As far as your definition of blacks, no one on the left is saying anything of the sort. But I know plenty of Trump supporters who think this way.
Trump can't answer the tough questions. And in two weeks, you're going to watch him get his ass handed to him.
Mark this post, will you? 
[/QUOTE]
What's a tough question?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Biden will be the first Presidential nominee that I vote for. In the past I’ve written in people I respect but this election is different. I feel obligated to make a stand against Trump who I feel is destroying our country


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Trump wanted to stop International flights the 2nd week of January and Congress told him to fuck off.
Every liberal here went crazy and their posts are probably still on file.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I see what Trump and his band of liars are doing as destroying our country. It’s gotta stop


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I get it.
You have 1+million dollars you want to invest and you feel cheap foreign labor is good for you in the long run...I get it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Elaborate...
But you can't.

By the way, who are his band of liars?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Who did you respect?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Trumps been trying to stop international flights since immediately after his election! He’s like the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Obama spent EIGHT YEARS "handling the racial issues" and it gotten us where we are today.  Obama pandered to blacks rather than staying out of local issues or staying neutral.  All that accomplished was racial division.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


2nd week of January 2020.
Any other fiction?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Joe can barely stay coherent for the time it takes him to read a speech off a teleprompter.
If that's what you're hanging your hopes on, you're in serious trouble.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


His band of liars are his surrogates and supporters who go out and propagate his constant lies. He has lowered the discourse in this country to grade school level and his constant trolling and degradation has fostered an environment of hate and partisan divide. If we can’t work with eachother, if we can’t listen to eachother, if we can’t respect eachother then we are lost.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> we are lost.


To each other.........damn skippy.......pass the damn ammunition


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Not fiction... facts. Here you go:



Executive Order 13769 (January 27, 2017) – The original travel ban.
Executive Order 13780 (March 6, 2017) – The second and revised travel ban superseding the original travel ban. This ban was effective for only 90 days.
Presidential Proclamation 9645 (September 24, 2017) – A third travel ban to replace the second one, which expired after 90 days.
Presidential Proclamation 9723 (April 10, 2018) – A proclamation removed the travel restrictions on Chad.
In the days after the first executive order was issued, White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer objected to the characterization of the executive order as a "travel ban".[6] However, Trump himself referred to his actions as a "travel ban".[7] In early May 2017, Spicer was asked by a reporter "If this White House is no longer calling this a 'Muslim ban'...why does the president's website still explicitly call for 'preventing Muslim immigration'?" After the question was asked, the text "DONALD J. TRUMP STATEMENT ON PREVENTING MUSLIM IMMIGRATION" was removed from Trump's campaign website.[8]

All three travel bans were challenged in court, and Presidential Proclamation 9645 and its accompanying travel ban was upheld in the Supreme Court.

In January 2020, the Trump Administration announced plans for an expansion of the travel ban.[9]


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Look for a variety of excuses over the next 2 weeks from Democrats coming up with anything they can to yank Joe Biden out of the 1st debate this month.  They will propose a variety of alterations to the debate (all favoring Biden), causing Trump to voice opposition to, and then try to use that as an excuse fir Biden to withdraw from the debate entirely.
> 
> As for what they may come up with, on suggestion is to have fact-check crawler on the bottom of our TV screens, from a leftist media, such as PolitiFact or CNN.  Trump could counter by saying let's have it done by Newsmax or OAN.
> 
> ...


We need real time on stage fact checking.  Give them yellow flags like football refs.  When tRump tells a verifiable non truth throw the flag, stop play, and state.the actual facts in the matter.  When tRump says "I didn't say that" we can go to instant replay.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What lies.
I keep reading platitudes, but no facts.
Just admit you want a globalist and the Blacks in your neighborhood to be poorer than you.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


where do you see that he president has the power to order a nationwide lockdown?  He doesn't.  In March/April he wasn't getting any cooperation from democrats, if he said water is wet, they would deny it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Those travel bans got Americans hired.
Trump should ban more foreigners.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Slade makes believe he knows more than he does, but he's still smarter than just about every other Liberal here.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


People in my community who you wouldn’t know


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I get it!
There's nothing wrong with pride.
So you voted for people in your neighborhood for President?
I won't mock you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Racial tensions rose because it was finally being addressed and talked about. That’s what happens.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> > *Biden will be fine, he will be debating the stupidest and most incoherent in history in pussygrabber...*
> ...


You're kidding, right?  You idiots are gonna claim whatever happens was a master stroke by tRump, even if he just stands there drooling on the stage.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Then go to Capital Hill and protest both parties.
I will join you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I don’t want anybody to be poor. Especially in a country as rich as ours


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Than why do you support Democrats?
Welfare does not make anyone not poor.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I’m not saying he can order a lockdown. He could promote it though, instead he has been promoting the opposite


----------



## fncceo (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> He has a much better plan to address the violence than Trump



I'd love to hear it some day.  Should be good for a laugh.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


So I see you support foreigners taking jobs away from Black Americans.
You are a study in confusion.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I wasn’t happy with my options so I’d vote for people I respected. I only do that with President, I live in Cali so it’s going blue regardless. I liked Obama as a person but I didn’t like his fiscal policies I almost voted for him But didn’t. Couldn’t stomach Hillary or Trump last cycle.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Obama, Hillary...So you don't want globalism, but you do want globalism.
Hmmm...


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AZrailwhale said:
> ...


I’m with you on that... I’d love to see political parties abolished... they are cesspools of corruption


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The nature of any group that can legislate is corruption.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I don’t only support Dems. I voted for a rep given or last election. I thing Republican are horrible with the social issues. I think the Dems are horrible with the fiscal issues. I usually vote for the independent if one is running


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I just believe in an open market as long as it is fair. The current system has many flaws that need to be fixed. I was hoping that Trump could make some headway with China but he used Tariffs and then lied when he said they were payments from China when in fact they are taxes paid by Americans. I can’t stand that shit, it’s so low IQ.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The fact that they need to raise millions of dollars to campaign is a major source of the problem. Yang had good ideas about how to reform this


----------



## theHawk (Sep 6, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is already whining about the moderators
> ...


He’ll throw softballs for pussygrabber Joe.  He probably won’t even ask him about his rape incident.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Interesting. Would you like to suggest fairer terms? Perhaps you'd like to make the wager as well?


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden refuses to debate his campaign would be immediately over....it may already be over....but he will lose blue states if he doesn't debate and tell people what his agenda is....
> ...


There are not enough people that will be willing to destroy the economy because of hatred for Trump....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 6, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



You really believe that the economy is strong right now, don't you? 

It is a fucking cult.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is already whining about the moderators
> 
> What?  no Hannity?


I'd be crabbing about them to. They're all Trump haters. Chris Wallace, Steve Scully, and NBC's own  Kristen Welker.

_"These are not the moderators we would have recommended if the campaign had been allowed to have any input. Some can be identified as clear opponents of President Trump, meaning Joe Biden will actually have a teammate on stage most of the time to help him excuse the radical, leftist agenda he is carrying. One thing is sure: Chris Wallace’s selection ensures that Biden will finally see him face-to-face after dodging his interview requests. That is, if Biden actually shows up,"_ Trump campaign communications director Tim Murtaugh said.

The Trump campaign several weeks ago released a list of over 20 names it said it would like to see chosen as debate moderators, but none were selected.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> ha ha ha, good one, Chris Wallace way to objective for the pussygrabber...
> 
> View attachment 385308


Justify your absurd remark calling Trump a _"pussygrabber"_ (if you think you can)

And whole you're at it, you can also fall on your face trying to justify that idiotic "Bounty Hunting Afghans" thing.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Biden wants the questions to be asked by 10 year old girls.


Only if he get to paw them, and smell their hair.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > He has a much better plan to address the violence than Trump
> ...


2+2=4

you're welcome


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Your OP says that Biden is trying to drop out but the only evidence you’ve shown is an article that quoted Biden saying that he is looking forward to the debate and that he wants there to be a live fact check so Trump gets called out on his lies. That’s a big Fail on this thread


Well the crawler idea is 1.  Biden doesn't always do all his talking, for himself (especially when he was hiding in his basement for so long).

2.)   Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., declared, out of the blue, that “_I don’t think that there should be any debates,” _in a clear attempt to protect Biden from losing to President Trump.

3.)  Newsweek noted on Saturday that supporters are urging Biden to avoid the debates for various reasons, such as “Trump is not a legitimate candidate” and debates are _“outdated political rituals.”_

4.   a July 7 New York Times column, suggesting that Biden should participate in the debates only if Trump releases his tax returns to the public, and agrees to have real-time fact checkers report on misleading statements during the events.

5.  



6.   CNN political analyst Joe Lockhart, formerly press secretary for President Bill Clinton, wrote last week that it would be _“a fool's errand to enter the ring with someone who can't follow the rules or tell the truth.”_

Gotta credit Democrats with being creative when it comes to excuses for Biden to duck the debates.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is the one who raped a 13 year old


............


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden isn’t hidin or silent. He has a much better plan to address the violence than Trump


After condoning it with silence for 3 months ? Americans aren't buying that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is already whining about the moderators
> ...


Haha. I’d love to see this list


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> You really believe that the economy is strong right now, don't you?


Certainly is.  August jobs report > 1.4 Million jobs added in August. Unemployment fell to 8.7%.  "Experts" predicted this to not happen until 2021.    









						‘Watchdog On Wall Street’ Host Explains Employment Numbers Jump
					

Chris Markowski, host of the "Watchdog on Wall Street" radio show, spoke with the Daily Caller's Samantha Renck about the August jobs report.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha. I’d love to see this list


Me too.   Or I can present my own list. How about Liz Wheeler, Greg Kelly, Dana Loesch, Laura Ingraham, Jeanine Pirro, Tucker Carlson, Ann Coulter, Mike Gallagher, Hugh Hewitt, Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Alex Salvi, for starters ?

If they can go with Martha Raddatz, Anderson Cooper, Lester Holt, and John Harwood, they can go with any of the names I suggested.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden isn’t hidin or silent. He has a much better plan to address the violence than Trump


Like maybe have every American hide in their basement, 24/7.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> M'eh. Indeependent love pussy grabbers.


You mean Biden ?


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Good, so do I


Too bad Biden doesn't. He wants to defund them. Doesn't like humvees. Calls police _"invaders"_


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s a weak talking point based on cherry picked gaffs. Want me to post a gaff compilation of Trump? I’ve seen a bunch that make him sound like a bumbling idiot living in a Yosemite cave.


If you're going to put Trump against Biden in a gaffe contest, you lose.  Nobody's with you on that.  Biden's own people are trying to pull him out of the debates. Trump's people can't wait to get in them.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden will actually address the issues causing thousands of people to protest in the streets. Trump is completely ignoring those issues and thinks that fear and arrests are actually going to solve it. All that tactic does is make it worse.


WHAT are these illustrious_ "ISSUES" _of which you speak ?  This ought to be good.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sounds like it's Trump that's bucking for the excuse to take his ball and say, "Waaaah!!, It's not fair, I can't walk up behind him and intimidate him".
> I give Biden 20 minutes before he makes Trump look like an idiot debating policy.
> 
> Wagers anyone??


Is there a doctor in the house ? I mean really.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I think he is going to win and I think he did plenty during his time in the senate. Obama didn’t pick him to be VP because he was incompetent


That's exactly why he DID pick him.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Conservative wishful thinking I guess.  They know Trump will get slaughtered in a debate with Biden.


Is this a joke, or is somebody actually thinking this ?


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I blame Trump for poorly handling COVID and poorly handling the racial issues causing unrest in the streets


I congratulate Trump for huge success handling COVID (mortality rate down 85%), and blame Biden for much of the racial unrest (ex. he called the Blake shooting _"systemic racism"_, when it was ordinary police procedure - 100% justifiable).


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Hmm..didn't use the word bonkers...check. You seem to have an issue grasping the point here for some reason.
> I said he riffs. Which he does. And it often leads to his gaffes...and his rants...and his touting conspiracy theories...and his meandering endlessly until
> the hosts have to remind him that he is President and has more important things to do.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Biden.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Wow!
> One piece of legislation.
> Not bad for someone making 170K/year for 30+ years.
> I wish I could get away with that.


I think it's been 50 years.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden will at least address what’s going on


He did, And he did it wrong, which enflamed blacks to go on the warpath.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Biden is the guy who put two generations of black people in prison when he wrote the Senate version of the Clinton Crime Bill but you think THAT racist is going to fix the violence?  How?  The biggest joke of all on black people in this country is that the main stream media has you believing that Biden really cares about you (when he was the author of the legislation that put more of you in prison than any other set of laws ever passed in this country!) and that Trump doesn't (even though he just pushed through legislation that overturned some of the convictions of blacks that Biden CAUSED!)  If this wasn't so serious it would be farce at it's best!


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Too many to relate. But this one will piss you off. Several White House reporters attempted to nail down his position on this and get him to condemn them..buuuuut....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still hasn't been any evidence about who the torch carriers were. Might have been DEMOCRAT agent provocateurs.

Also, there might not have been any good people on the side of the leftist counterprotesters. Looked like they were all illegally blocking traffic + blocking from going into a park.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


A serious question...
The fact that you were so anti-Travel Ban, which applied to Muslims nations...
Which of these Muslim nations truly concerns you, as in, it's apparent you have a relationship with someone who travels to at least one of these nations?


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Trump controls his own messaging and is arguably the most influential person in the world. He has been downplaying, lying about and acting out against his own teams safety recommendations while far too many Americans follow suit and now we see this virus still out of control and 1000s a day are still dying. He owns that, you can’t spin it


_"1000s _*a day" *huh ?  Is that what your lying leftist media is duping you to believe ?
The actual count is hardly more than thousands (2000+) A WEEK. 






						Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


"1000s a day are still dying"
Can I have some of that peyote you're smoking?


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Wanna wager? If Biden doesn't show for the first debate, I will delete my account here. If he does, you do the same.
> 
> Are you in?


I didn't say he won't show.  I just said Democrats are trying to have him not show.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I know if we had done a proper lock down in March/April we would have much much less body bags. You can’t catch it if you’re not exposed. You reduce exposure by keeping a distance, wearing a mask when around others and Washing your hands. It’s not rocket science


All those things were advised by the Trump task force and done in March/April.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Hate to tell you snowflake but Charlottesville happened in August of 2017. A full 8 months after he took office. You asked for an example and I gave it to you.
> A more recent one was his refusal to condemn that white supremist who went creating his own vigilante moment against protesters...and yes, they were chasing
> the little asshole because he antagonized them.
> 
> ...


What example did you give about Charlottesville ? What about it ?

And yeah, we'll mark the post all right.  LOL.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden will be the first Presidential nominee that I vote for. In the past I’ve written in people I respect but this election is different. I feel obligated to make a stand against Trump who I feel is destroying our country


He has SAVED the country, from fools.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Trump wanted to stop International flights the 2nd week of January and Congress told him to fuck off.
> Every liberal here went crazy and their posts are probably still on file.


Correct.  They called him a _"racist"_ against Asians.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I see what Trump and his band of liars are doing as destroying our country. It’s gotta stop



You see what your leftist media is duping you to see, and you don't see what conservative media is showing every day.

1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
27. MCA deal,
28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
40. highest median wage in US history
41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
42. increased wages for military personnel
43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
46. the stimulus checks,
47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
49. federal aid to hospitals,
50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Trump wanted to stop International flights the 2nd week of January and Congress told him to fuck off.
> ...


And they are directly responsible for thousands of deaths.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Your OP says that Biden is trying to drop out but the only evidence you’ve shown is an article that quoted Biden saying that he is looking forward to the debate and that he wants there to be a live fact check so Trump gets called out on his lies. That’s a big Fail on this thread
> ...


Yet with all that Biden hasn’t said a word about not debating. I’m fact he has said the opposite. And everything that you listed were simply political digs at Trump making a point that he is a liar and a dirty player that doesn’t deserve the time and attention


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden isn’t hidin or silent. He has a much better plan to address the violence than Trump
> ...


Nice try dipshit but that’s just more lies... here, I’ll prove it.

In a May 31 post on his blog shortly after George Floyd’s death, he wrote, “Protesting such brutality is right and necessary. It’s an utterly American response. But burning down communities and needless destruction is not. Violence that endangers lives is not.” (  here , medium.com/@JoeBiden/we-are-a-nation-furious-at-injustice-9dcffd81978f ). 




At a speech in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania on June 2, he said, “There’s no place for violence, no place for looting or destroying property or burning churches or destroying businesses […] we need to distinguish between legitimate peaceful protest and opportunistic violent destruction” (here




On July 28, Biden also condemned violent protests at a speech in Wilmington, Delaware, as seen  www.c-span.org/video/?474269-1/joe-biden-remarks-wilmington-delaware-economy at the 8 minute 24 second mark.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Yet with all that Biden hasn’t said a word about not debating. I’m fact he has said the opposite. And everything that you listed were simply political digs at Trump making a point that he is a liar and a dirty player that doesn’t deserve the time and attention


They were suggestions for Biden to drop out, and we all know it, so don't make a fool out of yourself.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Nice try dipshit but that’s just more lies... here, I’ll prove it.
> 
> In a May 31 post on his blog shortly after George Floyd’s death, he wrote, “Protesting such brutality is right and necessary. It’s an utterly American response. But burning down communities and needless destruction is not. Violence that endangers lives is not.” (  here , medium.com/@JoeBiden/we-are-a-nation-furious-at-injustice-9dcffd81978f ).
> 
> ...


The *first 2 links *were very early on, when the violence was just starting - before Democrats thought it would be helpful to them. Then they went quiet for 3 months, until the polls showed it was hurting them, and now suddenly here comes knight in shining armor Biden, to speak out against the violence. Oh Yeah  

The* 3rd link* is over an hour long. I'm not going to sit through it all that time, searching for your claim.  Strike 3.  You proved NOTHING.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. I’d love to see this list
> ...


The funny thing is that you think those are serious people. There’s a reason why they didn’t get


protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden isn’t hidin or silent. He has a much better plan to address the violence than Trump
> ...


sure. If they did this virus would be gone in 3 weeks


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Good, so do I
> ...


I don’t believe you


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden will actually address the issues causing thousands of people to protest in the streets. Trump is completely ignoring those issues and thinks that fear and arrests are actually going to solve it. All that tactic does is make it worse.
> ...


Wow. You really don’t know what thousands of people have been protesting in the streets about for months now?! Really?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I don’t know anybody, I just didn’t like the nationalistic and divisive nature of the orders. I had no problem with the China travel ban btw. That’s the only good call he has made. That and putting Fauci on the task force


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I blame Trump for poorly handling COVID and poorly handling the racial issues causing unrest in the streets
> ...


You do whatever pleases you. I’ll shake my head and laugh


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


"nationalistic"
I agree...I can't *stand *Americans being employed.

Trump is "divisive" because the media is owner by Wall Street and wants cheap global labor.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump controls his own messaging and is arguably the most influential person in the world. He has been downplaying, lying about and acting out against his own teams safety recommendations while far too many Americans follow suit and now we see this virus still out of control and 1000s a day are still dying. He owns that, you can’t spin it
> ...


I meant to say a 1000 a day which was the last number I heard on Friday. Wanna compare that to other countries?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna wager? If Biden doesn't show for the first debate, I will delete my account here. If he does, you do the same.
> ...


Dems are going after Trump because he lies


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No other country has our Blue City density so the comparison is pointless.
We are the open borders suckers.
Not to mention the Cuomo, DeBlasio scumbags.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice try dipshit but that’s just more lies... here, I’ll prove it.
> ...


I showed Biden condemning the violence right after Floyd’s death.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No Trump is divisive because he is a shit talking troll


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Actually, he isn't.
He's simply responding to media assholes.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


What’s the densest city in the USA and how are they doing compared to the city’s where the outbreaks are? Do you wonder why the red states are having most the outbreaks?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yeah fucking right !!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Playing stupid again?
NYC, LA, Detroit...every damn Blue City welcomes every illegal under the sun.
Red States are having outbreaks because they're stubborn assholes.
Old farts who are in their 80s or older who are millionaires who would rather die than wear a mask.
I actually know some of them.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I am well aware that you don't follow the media.
CNN was as vile as could be when Trump decided to run;  they were shockingly unprofessional.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 6, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


What do you think of that crime bill? To harsh on the blacks?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The only one in that debate ever accused of being a "little girl molester" is impeached Trump...









						Donald Trump Lawsuit | Trump Family | Donald Trump
					

Donald Trump Katie Johnson lawsuit.




					www.scribd.com


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


It's in post #189


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet with all that Biden hasn’t said a word about not debating. I’m fact he has said the opposite. And everything that you listed were simply political digs at Trump making a point that he is a liar and a dirty player that doesn’t deserve the time and attention
> ...


Nope, you're just senile. Biden said nothing to indicate he wants to drop out.


----------



## WTF19 (Sep 7, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


wrong again.  you and your demoncrats are the shit face trolls.   just saying


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 7, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


How am I wrong? Do you know how many examples I can show of Trump shit talking and trolling? Just go to his twitter page. It’s pathetic


----------



## WTF19 (Sep 7, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


right, shit talk.  the same thing you do


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...


You know what Slade wants...he has the right to his opinion, but not to yours.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 7, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...


So first you said I was wrong and now you’re saying I’m right. Make up your mind already


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Would you agree that if everybody locked themselves in their houses for 3 weeks then this COVID thing would be gone?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No.
Israel has had two 3 week lock downs and C19 mutates.
In fact, Israel had the most new cases of any nation last week.
Almost no fatalities.

Am I afraid to get C19?
Yes.
I am in my 60s but in very good health.

Do I wear a mask?
Yes; until I can't take it anymore.
I have a dozen co-workers and we *try* to distance even when we remove our masks.

I am on a world-wide Facebook page consisting of thousands of Orthodox Jews.
I am on 2 Synagogue lists consisting of more than 1,000 families.
The brutal reality is that everyone above the age of 60 who was in bad shape is deceased.

Those younger and those with no pre-existing medical conditions get sick and recover.
I don't pay any attention to the media at this point.
The exaggerations have worn themselves out.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Stay healthy


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You too.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 7, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Being poor is relative. The poorest American living in a major city would be solidly middle class in most countries.  You will always have "poor" people in any society because all societies break down into economic strata, Poor middle class and rich.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You are the one accusing Biden of pedophilia when all you have is a photo of him whispering in a girls ear.

Meanwhile, Trump was accused of raping a 13 year old 


I WIN!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


People with dementia need to touch people.
Please let us know where I used the word "*pedophilia*"...I'll wait.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is already whining about the moderators
> 
> What?  no Hannity?


/----/ What's wrong with Hannity as a moderator?


----------

